# You guys brain washed me!!



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

today i was hunting and i passed up many 4x4's that i woulda shot before i was on this site. Im kickin myseld in the *** right now cuz i no one of them woulda been the 2nd biggest i have ever shot. Seeing all those pics of those monsters makes me want one but i guess there isnt enought o go around so i think im gunna settle for a 4x4. o well


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that-your time will come, hopefully mine too :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Your making progress Debra=see this is a good site if your civil


----------

